# Canon Ixus 220 vs Nikon S6150



## pranav0091 (Sep 14, 2011)

A friend of mine wants to buy a point and shoot camera and asked me suggest one for her for under 10k. After a bit of searching i have zeroed in on the following models.

Canon Ixus 220
Nikon S6150

The friend is a girl and as such i don't expect her to fiddle around with the settings too much, so whats required is a camera which can consistently produce good snaps at auto settings and ease of use.

I'm not really concerned with the difference in MP rating as 12MP is more than enough. What i am concerned is the ease of use. So if any of you have used these cameras, please post your views.

PS: how is the Nikon's touchscreen and LCD display?


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 15, 2011)

go for nikon one...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 15, 2011)

I have a Sony DSC w570 and it works fine. I also bought it from same point of view, hassle-free, as had to buy for parents. Its availabe for 9.8k at flipkart, although you can get it for 400-500 bucks less from local retailers.


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 17, 2011)

I recommended the Nikon.. the screen seems better. and 720p is pretty good (good enough)


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 17, 2011)

Nikon's P&S are not that good. Get the Canon. They have better IQ, and this one has 1080p video recording too.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 17, 2011)

^^ I was about to post just the same. Nikon is very good in SLR field, but not as good in P&S field. So, OP should go with Canon Ixus 220.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 17, 2011)

^^ +1


----------

